# My New Little Babies



## amyjoe

These are my new little babies I got yesterday.
So cute!


----------



## rat_ratscal

i wish my rats were still that small (actually mine were smaller when i got them)


----------



## simbakitten

awww hes so sweet. i love his ears! @D


----------



## glindella

Ive never had rats so little  they are both very sweet. Are they named yet?


----------



## sonoma

Aww! Little dumbo babies...so cute!


----------



## kaylaface

Adorable! ^_^


----------



## amyjoe

I decided to name the little black one Nelle cos she's got a little white belly so i throught Nelly Belly would be funny. And the other one is called Milly just becasue I liked it.
They do have colds as the monemt so Im a bit worryed my previous rats have got colds when they were atleast one but I think these ones must have got them at the shop.
Im taking them to the vet tomo to get some antibiotics.


----------



## CaptainFlow

Involuntary "cuteness!" noises came out of me when I saw those pics. Adorable little girls!


----------



## glindella

What are the symptoms? If its just sneezing it might be the 'new home sniffles'


----------



## jellybeanqueen

aw, they're so cute!
just as small as my girls were when i got 'em. =)


----------



## amyjoe

glindella said:


> What are the symptoms? If its just sneezing it might be the 'new home sniffles'


I dont think its just "new home sniffles" as they are both sneezing quite a lot and have that red stuff around their noses.
They have an appointment at the vet at 3.30 today.


----------



## amyjoe

Thought Id share this cute pictures too.
She fell asleep in my dressing gown pocket , upside down. lol
Was sooo cute


----------



## AustinXAPMX3

Wow so cute!


----------



## Squeak

Awww! So adorable? What cage do they currently live in?


----------



## giddy4ratz

Aaaaaaaaw what little sweeties they are sooooo cute


----------



## amyjoe

just to let you know their names are now Nelle and Lola.


----------



## Squeak

They are such adorable names!


----------



## giddy4ratz

cool!


----------



## Tegan-Darcie

They are sooooooooo cute. I got my lil girls yesterday and im trying to put some pics on 'meet my rat' but im having some problems how did you get yours on?
xx


----------



## Tegan-Darcie

I didn't add that pic there??? im having lots of problems now hahaha


----------



## sweet_dreams91

Very cute little ratties.


----------

